# Hopkins&Allen offhand mdl.



## Bernard goldsmith (Dec 20, 2009)

Need some help finding a peep site for it! Need the orignal. Thank so much.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Dec 20, 2009)

Try this.

http://www.e-gunparts.com/products_new.asp?CatID=8949


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Dec 20, 2009)

I've tried there, they don't have one listed. Thanks!!


----------



## Cknerr (Dec 21, 2009)

what type of peep are they? Could you post a few pics?  There are all sorts of specialty sight makers out there. One will likely be making the style you want....just can't remember what goes with your Hopkins & Allen (too many gray hairs?)

Chris


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Dec 21, 2009)

They are not like most peep sites. There was a gun on gun brokers the other day that showed what they looked like. A very elaborate site for offhand shooting!! If i could find one i would have a machinist make it. After new years i may be contacting you about the clean-out screw on my Investarms m/l Thanks.


----------



## Cknerr (Dec 22, 2009)

One of the types used for Schuetzen by chance?



Chris


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Dec 22, 2009)

Don't think so. I wish i could find a picture of one!


----------



## Buck270 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Hey*

Im here cant stay long


----------



## Cknerr (Dec 23, 2009)

Since they mostly made pistols, by chance is that what sight goes on rather then a rifle? They also made a few shotguns. 

Sorry, assumed a fancy sight went on a rifle....

Chris


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Dec 24, 2009)

This is a offhand mdl, also they had a buggy gun. Most people remember them as under hammer bp rifles.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 24, 2009)

Have you tried Dixie Gun Works??

http://www.dixiegun.com/


----------



## Cknerr (Dec 24, 2009)

Bernard,
Need a bit more info. I have several books on Allen & Hopkins. If you could post a picture of what you have, I'll try to find out what went on it. There are too many models/versions to guess. 

Offhand covers most mdl's and they range from presentation grade elaborately engraved presentation pieces to little plinkers that where more novelty then practical. 

This was one of their match pistols I rebuilt (way beyond restoring)   http://riflerestorer.com/gallery/ss_cane.htm  click on a thumbnail for a bigger pictures. 

There is lots of info on them and parts can be had or made. 

Chris


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Dec 24, 2009)

*Hopkins & Allen Muzzle Loader*

This is the only pic I could find of this particular gun. I know 4 people who have this gun, 2 are buggy models and 2 are offhand models, but only 1 has a position for a peep site. It's a 45 cal. the trigger guard is the spring for the hammer.


----------



## Cknerr (Dec 24, 2009)

Now we are getting somewhere. I do recoganize the style/type. Have a couple in my spare parts bin too. They are not of course made for yours, but are very similar. The differance is how they mount to your tang. That can be changed  so they will mate to your rifle. When I go back to the shop, I'll take a few pictures and post them.


Chris


----------



## Cknerr (Dec 25, 2009)

Even better, found them at Brownells. There are a plethora of minor differances. The basic shape stays the same though.  

Have a look at:http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=27447/Product/IMPROVED_PEEP_TANG_SIGHT

Hope this helps,
Chris


----------

